#ubuntu-hn 2011-09-19
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tarde a todos
<Itxshell> buenas hiko_hitokiri
<Itxshell> dias sin leerlo por acá
<Itxshell> buenas kantra1
<kantra1> hola Itxshell
<Itxshell> buenas Guest49999
#ubuntu-hn 2011-09-22
<jorge> hola
<jorge> como estan
<jorge> hay alguien ahi?
<jorge> gente
<jorge> si alguien esta leyendo este mensaje contesteme
<jorge> hola
<jorge> :-[
